# GPs Device - Shotmiser, anyone got one?



## Tribal (Nov 11, 2008)

My friend was using a Shotmiser out at Vila Sol Golf and Country Club, Faro and I'm thinking of getting one. Anyone else used one?

They have a few courses courses listed and will process any course that is not listed.

Was a really good little device. Gave him stats of his game, digital score card and showed him the yardage to any point on the course, etc.

Thanks in advance for replies


----------

